# Remy, Roux & Clark



## kriminologie

I am new to rat ownership and have ended up with three males! I was suckered into it when I saw the fellow I named Remy Lebeau. Rem was a dream to socialize despite coming from the pet store -- never nipped, took treats from my hand immediately, and sat on my shoulder within three days. Within the first week he let me stroke him to sleep. I have no true idea how old he is, but I would estimate about four months.

Within a few days I realized Remrem was going to need a partner. A week later I took a rat from a Craigslist ad, a giant behemoth who was being fed too much people food and was in a cage way too small for two rats (his cagemate was apparently sold separately). No more pizza and mashed potatoes for this guy. He is an expert treat-stealer but sweet as can be. I introduced him to Rem slowly, and while they don't cuddle with each other, they coexist peacefully enough, with only the occasional squeak. Amazingly, Rem is the alpha who I catch holding Roux down (as best he can, Roux's three times his size!). His previous owner said Roux is 8-9 months old.

I picked up Clark a week ago, and he's been more timid than Rem, but then again Rem was supernatural. Enjoys peeing on my shirt when I hold him and pretending I didn't give him a yogurt drop, and loves to burrow under a mountain of Carefresh. I've been quarantining him from the other two and getting him used to me first. He's the same size as Rem, but that's my best guess for age.

All three will eat the Harlan blocks, and I supplement with a version of the Suebee's diet. Rem in particular likes to hoard the Harlan.

My cage is the Super Pet Multi-Level ferret home, 41h x 24w x 24d. 

Camera is broken, I will have to update with photos later! Already I've learned a lot by lurking on the forum. I did research before I got Rem, but of course it's always a continual learning process. I'm hoping the three get along. We'll do bathtub intros next week!


----------



## Rat lover

Welcome to rat forum! Be sure to post lots of pictures, share stories, and if you have any questions just make a post.


----------



## kriminologie

Got some scratchy pictures of the boys today. Clarkles, Roux, and Remrem.


----------



## tm22

gosh for males they seem small especially Remy. Are they still babies??


----------



## kriminologie

Remy and Clark are still growing --I really have no idea how old they are. Perhaps the estimate of five months is closer to three? I know that Roux is at the very least 8.5 months old. The owner got him when he was six weeks and had him for seven months. They are much smaller, but Roux looks so big to me, that it's hard for me to compare!


----------



## Rat lover

Goodness gracious! My 6 month old females seem bigger than them! They look small. Or is it just the pic?


----------



## kriminologie

Roux is full-grown or working on it, I think.The picture of Rem in the hammock is a ferret hammock if that helps for size.


----------



## lynrichards13

Wow! Roux does look like a big boy to me!  And Rem is a cutie!!!


----------



## Afwife83

They're Adorable!!!


----------



## kriminologie

Thanks guys!


----------



## never-sleep

I love the name. X-men? I was going to name my rat Remy Lebeau, actually, but I realized the rat from ratitoullie (spelling?) was named Remy and I dedn't want peopl ascociating him with that. haha. so instead I got my beautiful Silver hooded boy and named him Gambit. He is now 1 year and 4 months old. Pretty soon I am getting Nightcrawler, Azazel, and Banshee to keep him company. (yeah I am and x-men and rat lover, lol)



do me a favor and click that egg lol


----------



## kriminologie

I've never seen Ratatouille, had no idea! LOL


----------



## kriminologie

Never posted a picture of Bilbo, Clark's companion. His ears came pre-chewed, I guess you could say. Incidentally, I let one of my students suggest his name, and only later realized he does, indeed, have hobbit-shaped ears. He and Clark get along very fabulously. No idea on age, got him as a "large" rat.


----------



## Maiden




----------



## brittbritt

What handsome babies they are.


----------



## Nauseum

Haha! I love the photo with the caption!

Also, those ratties sure are cute!


----------



## Maiden

I have a special love for big fat rats XP


----------



## kriminologie

That's my big boy! LOL, I love it.  Seriously, he is so fat. I think he's lost a bit of weight but I really need to get a kitchen scale. I try to keep in mind that he lived his first eight months in a tiny cage he couldn't climb, with a cagemate that irritated him, and was fed the wrong kind of people food on a daily basis. He gets around pretty good though, and I will say, he has an immaculately groomed tail. I'm in the process of getting the crud off Rem & Bilbo particularly.


----------



## kriminologie

http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee501/kriminologie/081.jpg Bilbo
http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee501/kriminologie/093.jpg Bilbo
http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee501/kriminologie/047-1.jpg Butters (w/ Rem's butt)
http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee501/kriminologie/041.jpg Butters
http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee501/kriminologie/122.jpg Clark
http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee501/kriminologie/070-1.jpg Clark


----------



## kriminologie

Rescued some females! This is Starbuck (PEW) and Jubilee. (Ju's coloring is a rusty dark brown on her head/shoulders, not black like my boys Clark and Bills). These girls came from craigslist folk. Starbuck was a rejected feeder from a snake owner whose snake is not hungry at the moment.


----------



## kriminologie

Three pictures of Butters and one of Clark, totally asleep with his eyes somewhat open. He does this to me a lot.

In the first picture, Butters managed to fit 3 Gerber puffs in his mouth, but then he hesitated, and grabbed the lid with the rest and dragged that back into the cage. My boy is a problem-solver!

I don't know what color Butters is. He's got a peachy-tan head with a dark cream body, but he also has some rusty orange hairs around the neck and through the body - he's never looked like solid cream past the neck.


----------



## kriminologie

And here's Jubilee, who lets me pet her and cup my hand around her. Loretta is still much more skittish, but I really have no idea how much Loretta was handled as a feeder. I think Ju had more human contact. Still, Loretta will come see me and will crawl into my hand to take a treat.


----------

